# Job Title: Food and Beverage Assistant



## jpyron (Feb 24, 2011)

My career has kind of been stale for awhile now.  I have kind of gotten to a place where I want to take a break from the kitchen and perhaps try other career avenue's.  Besides my two culinary degrees, I also have a Bachelor's Degree in Hotel and Restaurant Management.  Recently I applied to work a the Leisure Center of a large 3-star hotel.  I thought it would be a nice change of pace from the pressure cooker that is a busy professional kitchen.  I went in for my interview yesterday and the hotel thew me a curve ball.  They said that they wanted to hire me but that it would be a waist to put me in the leisure center and not take advantage of my knowledge of food.  Before anything else was said, the Restaurant Manager walked in and joined the interview.  I was in shock, I just sat there answering their questions.  Apparently they were satisfied as I was offered the job.  It did not dawn on me until I was back at home that afternoon that I was offered a job and I had no idea what it involved or what I would be doing.  I was just in such shock because I thought I was interviewing for a Leisure Center position that I never even thought to say..."what is a Food and Beverage Assistant?".  Now I am sitting here wondering if it is a job that I can do.  I don't have any experience working in the front of the house but they are aware of that and want me anyway. 

I have searched google and the duties of the title "Food and Beverage Assistant" appear to differ from place to place.  I was wondering if anyone could shed light on what exactly the duties of a Food and Beverage Assistant are so that I can figure out if this is something that I would like to do.  Some of my friends have really been pushing for me to take it.  They say this could open up a whole new path for me that might even lead me to being a General Manager some day but some of the listings I have seen for the position, it seems to just be another name for a waiter to me...while other listings it is not.  Is there any difference at all between a waiter and a Food and Beverage Assistant?  I have worked at plenty of Hotels as a Chef but none have ever used this job title.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

IF your only concern is a feeling of insecurity, Take the job. While you say you have never worked FOH, you have spent years interacting with the people who do. You know about food and beverage and how eating establishments work because of your interactions with those involved and you're not an idiot. 

The operative word is assistant. Whoever you assist will set the agenda and provide you with duties to carry out. You have observed these duties being carried out by others so it won't be a big shock. Most likely you will be helping to supervise FOH activities to be carried out by other staff members. 

You might call back or stop in and ask for more clarification on job duties just to see if you won't be a glorified waiter and to firmly establish the job is something you really want to do. I don't see anything wrong with a few more questions before you accept. 

I think titles often over state things. There is work to be done, some one has to do it. We'll call the position "The Grand Poobah of Everything" and find someone who will be willing to make an effort.

Congratulations on the offer.


----------



## jpyron (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for both your reply and Congratulations.  My feelings on the matter are a little of both excitement of doing something new and nervousness because of the unknown.  I don't think I would be a good waiter just from observing waiters all these years, the stuff they have to keep track up, being able to just call off a table number at the drop of a hat.  I am a people person, I am not concerned at all about dealing with the customers.  If the job is not so much "being a glorified waiter" then I think I might actually enjoy it.  Restaurant Manager who sat in on the interview seemed very nice as well.  She always had a smile on her face which tells me a lot about a person.  She also genuinely laughed at a few of my little jokes which again tells me that at least on a personal level, we will probably get along.  I went back to the hotel's career site and they are not even advertising this position.  I do think it is kind of cool that my resume made them think I would be a good fit even though it was not the job I applied for.  Normally I would say, "it's just a job, if I don't like it, I will quit".  But I have to relocate for this one and the shifts stink.  I will have to work splits every day from 7a.m. to 10 a.m. off then back at 6 p.m till 11 p.m. every day.  Plus, if it ends up that I can't do the job, of course I will be fired...I am just nervous about the unknown I guess....but for the record...I probably am going to take it.  I have to let them know by tomorrow afternoon.

P.S. I am also nervous because I was told by the Restaurant Manager that on a slow day, this hotel restaurant does 350 people, and around 800 on a busy day....yikes!!  This will be the busiest Hotel I have ever worked at.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

F&B Director

Basicaly you will interact with FOH & BOH sell catering, crunch numbers, oversee banquets, be the face of the hotel to clients when needed, I have worked in places where the F&B sat locked in his office all day because he was afraid of the chef and others where the coat and tie came off to help dish up a 700-800 plate banquet. I'm sure it will also include lots of meetings with goals to meet for sales, etc.


----------



## jpyron (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if I will have an office or not.  They did tell me that they would provide the uniform except for black pants and the shoes which is what made me wonder if I was not just going to be a glorified waiter.  That is one advantage I will have...I will not be afraid of the head chef....I can give it just as good as I can take it.


----------

